# 10/15 Raw Discussion Thread: Will The Brothers of Destruction respond to DX?



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Does WWE continue to advertise an event with real world consequences?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am mainly interested in what they do with Dean. I do expect them to have Seth & Roman talk him around and they move on before showing cracks in the group once again, leading up to Dean's eventual heel turn though.

I'd like another Dean promo though, that one a few weeks back was amazing, I want to hear another <3


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Very curious to see how they promote Crown Jewel now. Bit of a sad statement on the quality of Raw that that's the most intriguing part of it right now.

That said, apparently the last 3 weeks have been Raw's worst ratings EVER. Kinda crazy. Raw's not the greatest right now but it's hardly in WOAT territory. I'm sure you can find some really shitty stuff in 1994-1995, or 2009-2010.

Also curious to see if any non-Americans qualify for this "World Cup". At least SD has Mysterio vs. Nakamura (Mexico vs. Japan). You'd think Finn Balor would be perfect, or even Jinder Mahal if they need a heel.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> Does WWE continue to advertise an event with real world consequences?


The event has no real world consequences, rather the real world has consequences on the event.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

2018
DX is the most important thing to the show


Great booking.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess we will find out what wwe plans to do with crown jewel on monday, they can hardly continue to angle feuds towards the PPV if they are considering it to be up in the air. If they advertise it at all then it will be pretty much confirm that they still intend to go ahead.

just depends on whether they will mention the PPV at all or just progress the feuds without mentioning the event itself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

2 repeated matches and a Ronda promo, yeah, preview not looking all too god



> *Seth Rollins to battle Drew McIntyre in a WWE World Cup Qualifying Match*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's interesting and kinda weird. I was assuming a tag team title rematch for Dean & Seth at Crown Jewel, but those two qualifying matches means at least 2 of the 4 people that would be in the rematch will be in the World Cup thing, meaning it won't happen.

Maybe Seth will defend the IC title at the show instead? Or maybe Dean & Seth will both end up in it and Dolph & Drew will defend the tag titles against another team? I'm just trying to think how this will tie into the storyline, lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That's interesting and kinda weird. I was assuming a tag team title rematch for Dean & Seth at Crown Jewel, but those two qualifying matches means at least 2 of the 4 people that would be in the rematch will be in the World Cup thing, meaning it won't happen.
> 
> Maybe Seth will defend the IC title at the show instead? Or maybe Dean & Seth will both end up in it and Dolph & Drew will defend the tag titles against another team? I'm just trying to think how this will tie into the storyline, lol.



There is 0% chance Seth is not in a best wrestler in the world tournament (if the show happens). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> The “Bellalution” commences


:no


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

* Will The Brothers of Destruction respond to DX?* To paraphrase Tony Schiavone, that will put asses in the home viewers seats. :heston


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> * Will The Brothers of Destruction respond to DX?*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> * Will The Brothers of Destruction respond to DX?* To paraphrase Tony Schiavone, that will put asses in the home viewers seats. :heston


It will be such a historic moment for our sport!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> * Will The Brothers of Destruction respond to DX?* To paraphrase Tony Schiavone, that will put asses in the home viewers seats. :heston


 I have goosebumps :cole


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Brothers of Destruction!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Baldies are going to sue DX for gimmick infringement. :trolldog


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Dean will turn heel at Survivor Series.


----------



## Bigstrongboi (Oct 15, 2018)

It's a real shame that we'll get another Raw dominated only by the Old Men, and the seemingly never ending battle between The Shield and the Dogs of War (or whatever they're called now).

I suppose at least with the Shield there's the Ambrose story happening which keeps it vaguely interesting, but other than that this whole feud feels like it's gone on way too long now.

The most interesting thing about tonight's Raw looks like being what happens between Nikki and Ronda. They've only got 2 weeks to build some sort of feud for the match that will headline the show, so I hope they get a move on with that tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Right said Fred are here.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

How do we make Roman look strong tonight?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Man I haven't watched Raw in a month...feels weird.

Oh well, gonna watch Scream 2 and Halloween tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Switchblade Club said:


> Man I haven't watched Raw in a month...feels weird.
> 
> Oh well, gonna watch Scream 2 and Halloween tonight.


The better choice


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

"Bellalution" LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Man I haven't watched Raw in a month...feels weird.
> 
> Oh well, gonna watch Scream 2 and Halloween tonight.


Just watched Halloween last night on AMC. Getting ready for the new one this Friday.

:mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Looks to be a good Raw tonight. Drew McIntrye vs Seth Rollins sounds like an absolute banger. Perfect opportunity to showcase what Drew can do as a singles guy on the main roster. Rollins is good enough to make him look great. A nice continuation of their feud current (Is it current? Haven't been watching) feud as well. Ambrose vs Ziggler could go either way. They do have a good match in them. Let's hope they have that match here. Saw the Bella vs Ronda feud coming a mile away, should be interesting to see what they can do with each other though. I'm hope they can pull off a decent feud. 

DX in 2018......... SUCK IT

Not sure what to make of the qualifier tournament though. Is it just to have something on the line for the Saudi Arabia show? I do like the idea of having the wrestlers represent the countries they are from. Especially with the FIFA World Cup just behind us. Wonder if they will try and introduce VAR as well (DDT beat them to it though ).

It's odd that they aren't showing what Roman is doing tonight in the preview considering he is the top champion. Must be a surprise.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Just watched Halloween last night on AMC. Getting ready for the new one this Friday.
> 
> :mark:


Dude I'm pumped for the new Halloween, I hope it's good :mark


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

We can only hope they can maintain the momentum from last weeks raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Going to try and watch this, although my pupils are still slightly dilated. Not expecting much.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

One of the rare times I'm looking forward to Smackdown more


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE still going ahead with Crown Jewel :ha

The same morons wouldn't hold another UK big ppv.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

This show sucks already


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler is in the middle here :wow


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

not sure if i should watch this or slit my wrists


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Going to try and watch this, although my pupils are still slightly dilated. Not expecting much.


Probably it's better that way lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So fed up of this Shield vs Strowman/Drew/Dolph storyline [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

the_hound said:


> not sure if i should watch this or slit my wrists


Honestly slit your wrists sounds more fun


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> not sure if i should watch this or slit my wrists




They both end up with the same result


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd sounds absolutely riveted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew is gonna be a great face.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Let's open RAW show with the same bland paint by the numbers heel promo that has opened RAW 20 times in the last 12 months!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

by god this is awful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Already bored


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s bad when you know this is going to suck 10 mins in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolph sounds like such a geek

At least he's doing what he's good at

Being a geek


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE don't have a clue how the world cup works.

Clueless idiots :ha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh look, it's the most overpushed trio in history. :O


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

DX/B.O.D >>> This. Sorry, I can't pretend to care about like 4 of these guys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth to lose to Drew AGAIN. People to claim Seth is overpushed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

9 minutes in and im already bored out of my mind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It never gets old hearing the crowd booing as soon as Roman starts talking :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Romun's eyes are so dead especially when Seth is talking and he's staring off into space

I can feel my soul slipping away


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Terrible typical WWE opening blah, blah, blah promo. :tripsscust


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How many times yall gonna cut to McIntyre and Rollins? :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Smart idea on Seth's part on waking up the crowed with the base of his voice. :Cocky *_


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so more rematches on the show, who the fuck books this shit 2k universe mode?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's see if Seth actually beats Drew this time.

:mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Was that a fucking magic lamp and a genie I just saw on the video game commercial :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Havent watched WWE for few weeks. World Cup and Best in the World?  wut? CM PUNK CM PUNK!


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

I’m
Out already peace


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Renee saying “I haven’t seen him the past couple weeks”. Healthy marriage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee trying to keep kayfabe alive so hard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very dead Philadelphia crowd. :tripsscust


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

McIntyre looks like a fucking beast and wrestles like one too. Never thought he could reinvent himself like that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh god here comes the ooohs and ahhhs and ow

bring back the fucking coach will you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph out already.

:mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose time :lmao

I somehow knew that Dean wouldn't come out with Roman & Seth, but we'll see what happens later.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Rollins made to look like a fool 

fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn, double post lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Rollins made to look like a fool
> 
> fpalm


don't worry, when we come back from the break seth will have the upper hand


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the_hound said:


> don't worry, when we come back from the break seth will have the upper hand


the way they run shit these days we'll come back from the break and dean will have already run in


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph needs to piss off until his match later :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and seth has the upper hand...........the shock


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hmmm, and what does this World Cup determine? I don’t think they’ve said...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a nice reversal falcon arrow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice reversal there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Michael Cole prematurely out the blockbuster as Seth was just starting to do it. That's how FUCKIN REPETITIVE this trash show is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean just trucked Dolph.

:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Renee is like "my man shows up when he wants!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice protected loss for Drew.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

christ on a fucking bike


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the countout win.

More of that strong booking, I guess.

:lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God I'm so over Renee...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Rollins wins, Ambrose loses?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE purposely over pushing Crown Jewel as a "fuck you" statement.. This is going to bite them in the ass..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That superplex spot needs to die unless you just want everyone to no sell it from now on.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Hmmm, and what does this World Cup determine? I don’t think they’ve said...




It’s like the Battle Royal trophy..doesn’t mean shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Seth with the countout win.
> 
> More of that strong booking, I guess.
> 
> :lol


Oh come on the crowd was into it and into him winning that way... and he won 

Now watch Dolph win on a countout too later tonight, that would be the way to go!


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> That was a nice reversal falcon arrow.


Yeah, it's always nice when some guy takes a high impact move and immediately no sells it. Not surprising in a Seth Rollins match though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEANO!!!!! :mark: My man looks good as usual <3

Obviously they're gonna explain this as Dean having a bad moment last week and that he thought about it and got over himself?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

A lock from the outside?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha to join Alexa and Mickie I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> It’s like the Battle Royal trophy..doesn’t mean shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Listen out for them saying “the World Cup to determine the best in the world”. Michael Cole and Tom Philips say it every 4 seconds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BELLALUTION!!!!!!!!:O:O:O:O:O


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Himiko said:


> Hmmm, and what does this World Cup determine? I don’t think they’ve said...


It determines just like the Greatest Royal Rumble did.... nothing at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear to God though, if Dean loses later for 50/50 booking I'm gonna be SO mad fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Oh come on the crowd was into it and into him winning that way... and he won
> 
> Now watch Dolph win on a countout too later tonight, that would be the way to go!


It's fine, I guess. But if anyone actually thinks he's booked strong (when he's taken multiple pinfall losses to the same guy over the past few months, it's a joke).


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Himiko said:


> Listen out for them saying “the World Cup to determine the best in the world”. Michael Cole and Tom Philips say it every 4 seconds


If I took a shot every time they said it...I'd need to have my stomach pumped within the first 30min of the show.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> DEANO!!!!! :mark: My man looks good as usual <3
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously they're gonna explain this as Dean having a bad moment last week and that he thought about it and got over himself?




He has been an emotional wreck since returning with his mood swings every week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> That superplex spot needs to die unless you just want everyone to no sell it from now on.


It's DREW, though. He's so big he feels no pain. - :vince5


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a bolt action lock on the outside of a locker room........yeah


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051994190551298049






-XERO- said:


>


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE - We get it Renee is on commentary but that doesn't mean you have to cake so much makeup on her she borderline looks like she's having a stroke


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, Dean. God, he is all over the place recently.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I bet Roman turns and I’m not hopefully thinking this...well I am but the way they’re blatantly trying to show a Dean turn really has me thinking they may pull the rug out from us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051995194743238656


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This week's edition of the Antiques Roadshow. :O


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on, Creative. Gotta do better than that. He's been referred to as the 'lunatic' and even called himself that for years now. Now, Creative wants to make it an issue. Ugggggh. We can do better.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose has been an oversensitive whiny cunt since returning


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BrokenTaker and Devil's favorite Mayor


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. WWE is seriously 200% sticking their middle finger in the air and sucking Saudi dick live for all to see..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

That was quite a recap of two 50 year old men reminiscing about their frat boy days

Then some cheap looking promo vignette from the Brothers of Old Destruction :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I knew they would put this "legend" crap on during the first hour. Gotta make sure people see it. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This promo by the Brothers of Destruction is alright and it feels so chilling. *_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Wow.. WWE is seriously 200% sticking their middle finger in the air and sucking Saudi dick live for all to see..


Pretty sickening, isn't it?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

again...............UGH


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Man, that Taker/Kane promo was so fucking cheesy. I can't wait until this over.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Has Ember ever spoken on the main roster? Legit ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three more words:

Get lost, Grampas. unkout


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Undertaker: “No. We reject your challenge. Soz!” and then Shawn Michaels just goes away. How fun would that be?!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

At least Vince honestly answers "yes" when asked "would you suck dick for $50 million dollars?"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty sickening, isn't it?


Like it isn't just me.???. During the height of this incident, on the fringes of Saudi admitting he was killed there (despite less than a day ago claiming it never happened, and he walked out humming a tune), they're just barreling through acting like there is nothing to see here folks.. Just a human rights violation.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope there are loads of extra women’s segments tonight so we can get a break from the Crown Jewel shite talk. They won’t dare to mention it when the women are on


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't even pay attention to that promo, my Mum and I were discussing Dean's whiny attitude :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051997020691582976


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Tamina?!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck? Suddenly a wild Tamina returns???


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tamina and Dana Brooke...the next jobber womens tag team.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, Tamina still has a job? I'd forgotten about her :lol

And oh look a battle royal for the leftover women!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Like it isn't just me.???. During the height of this incident, on the fringes of Saudi admitting he was killed there (despite less than a day ago claiming it never happened, and he walked out humming a tune), they're just barreling through acting like there is nothing to see here folks.. Just a human rights violation.



50 million dollars and zero integrity.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is that actually Tamina?! Holy shit. Feel like she hasn't been on Raw in YEARS.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Tamina still being employed there is hilarious, her HOF father was a murderer and she sucks in every department, from the looks, to the mic skills, to the wrestling, what does she honestly have that keeps her employed?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TORRIE!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Torrie Wilson.

:trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No reason to watch Evolution now, GTFO with that battle royal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's be honest. Who among us hasn't missed Tamina?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I thought Tamina was a SD talent. But damned if I can remember. lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Torrie Wilson relegated to the battle royal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey Torrie, nice.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh my God they’re sticking Asuka in a jobber battle royal in their first ever women’s PPV? The HEIGHT of insulting!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goodness. These two can barely move.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dana is looking kinda hot. I think she’s toned up a little.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok gotta give Tamina credit for that, that was impressive.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sunny will have a live sex celebration at Evolution. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who put this match on slo-mo? :aries2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Sunny will have a live sex celebration at Evolution. :lmao


That would've been must see in the 90's. Not so much these days. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Torrie was never one of my favorites, but I always remembered this commercial....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Tamina and Nia going at it, Renee Young "This is what the womens evolution is all about!

What two slow lumbering talentless hacks headbutting one another and moving at the pace of a snail?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tamina just cut her best promo there.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Tamina looks like someone reincarnated Diana Ross and the cocaine addict gene was missed..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh ffs this shite again


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Tamina still being employed there is hilarious, her HOF father was a murderer and she sucks in every department, from the looks, to the mic skills, to the wrestling, what does she honestly have that keeps her employed?


HOF Father, you answered your own question


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dana left in the ring. lol Like she's ever winning that Battle Royal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it just me or does Tamiina look like Tama Tonga?

:hmmTamina Tonga?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Tamina Snuka is the type of woman I like to date Tall and Curvy with a pretty face.

Lose 20 25 pounds go from having a girl that is a 6 to a 9 with curves. Women are the like the stock market invest in an undervalue one with upside.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Tamina is already 40 lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They had Dana Brooke standing tall in that segment :bosque


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> HOF Father, you answered your own question


Except he needs to be taken out of the HOF, dude was a murderer and everyone knows it. So i don't get why that would hold any weight to her still being employed.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Michael: “this is a story that has been grabbing headlines all over the world!” 

Who else thought for a tiny microsecond he was gonna mention Saudi Arabia? Instead it’s the fucking Bellas? Like anyone bleedin cares about that!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Sunny will have a live sex celebration at Evolution. :lmao


Great. So my TV can get herpes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tamina looked like she gave no fucks for that segment despite not being on TV in ages. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank God I don't watch this pish, following events on here is more exciting!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda suffered the biggest betrayal since Gethsemane.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Vince loves that bloodline


SAMCRO said:


> Except he needs to be taken out of the HOF, dude was a murderer and everyone knows it. So i don't get why that would hold any weight to her still being employed.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Tamina Snuka is the type of woman I like to date Tall and Curvy with a pretty face.
> 
> Lose 20 25 pounds go from having a girl that is a 6 to a 9 with curves. Women are the like the stock market invest in an undervalue one with upside.


Tamina doesn’t have curves. She’s shaped like a rectangle.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

12 years loooooooooooooooooooool right


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They're gonna let her talk? Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*gets betrayed*

*comes out still smiling*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those pants.

:bjpenn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda gets betrayed by two people she thought was her friends, gets her ass beaten down, comes out tonight smiling and looking happy to be here, gtfo....I'm almost done with this bitch, can she not stop smiling?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Corey saying he doesn't care about other people's personal lives when he was going nuts over the Lana, Rusev & Aiden English drama last week :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She still looks very nervous on the mic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052000078146166785


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so bad I’m laughing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These two.

:mj4


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

She's terrible on the mic but women's wrestling is still terrible.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh boy they're bout to make Ronda look soft aren't they?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is that really going to be the main event? fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate it when the Bellas talk. They sound so fake and rehearsed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Ronda promo fpalm

Bellas :gtfo you annoying cunts, you should have stayed retired


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loooooooooooooooool


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki with that pooch. JAWN YOU GOT A KIDDO COMING?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The baddest woman on the planet, close to tears over losing the Bella twins as friends. [emoji58]


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

You know its bad when the Bellas are the "good" promo workers of the segment.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trophies said:


> *gets betrayed*
> 
> *comes out still smiling*


The bad ass of the women's division, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The only thing worse then the Bellas being out here is the Bellas with a mic in their hands.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> *gets betrayed*
> 
> *comes out still smiling*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't mean shit, tbh.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

For some reason I remember Nikki being a less than horrible heel promo. Guess I misremembered.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nikki shootin' :trips8


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Ronda has been here for months now, can she please start to get over the crowd already? Its like everytime no matter the situation in storyline she can't help but blush and smile whenever she gets cheers.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is fucking terrible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bellas talking about influence :tripsscust


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't you dare disregard my botches, Ronda.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"I have done more in that ring than you can imagine"

Cena bang her in the ring right?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Ronda must have forgot her lines lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the 'break their arms' chant :lmao

I also can't take anything those two say seriously. Now Nikki is going on about her Divas Championship reign when she was going on about not wanting to be called a diva :lol What a hypocrite.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

She does have a point. Ronda got a title shot in the first what 3 weeks of being on Raw?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Rhonda Rousey with the same look on her face every week like a 6 year old girl bout to have a temper tantrum.

Ain't my Raw Womens Champion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Ronda but she is still mediocre on the mic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ronda :sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here we go... :lmao


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

To think, SD is having an epic women's feud that revitalizing the division on the brand and is often considered the best part of the show. Mean while Raw has Ronda Lousey in a forced feud with some YouTube celebrities completely bringing the division down to an all time low. But I guess that fitting since the Bellas were the reason the WWE needed a revolution to begin with because of how dirty the phrase Diva became.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SHOOOOOTINNNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loving the outrage over the Bellas 

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ronda saying nothing but the truth.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki is much more suited as a heel because she is so fake and unlikeable and cuntish


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i fucking love this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:buried


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok Ronda, Talk that shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yo, Ronda is going in!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ronda sound like she tryna remember what she wrote down on some cue cards lmfaooooooo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol she actually said they leeched off their mens names, finally someone said it in a promo.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So...she's shitting on the Bellas, how terrible is this going to be if she loses to them?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

the_hound said:


> i fucking love this


Your avatar is horrid [emoji23]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aping Roddy Piper and calling someone else a plagiarist? :heston


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Bella is a four letter word? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

haha I love that they let her go there


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I finally tune back into WWE for the first time since May and I see Ronda going in on a shoot?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ronda is speaking way too fast and fucking up her lines.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Ronda sound like she tryna remember what she wrote down on some cue cards lmfaooooooo


She's getting better at least man, cut her some slack.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Actually kinda loving this Ronda promo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Your avatar is horrid [emoji23]


tell me about it


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodone :sodone

Holy shit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

CENAAAAAA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OH HELL YES RONDA!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OH SNAP! THEY WENT THERE!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Change it then....


the_hound said:


> tell me about it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Nikki :buried


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :sodone


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont like either of them, but honestly can you imagine the heat the Bellas could get if they had Nikki win the title with Brie's help? I kind of wanna see it now. lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:vince6:vince6:vince6


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

POW RIGHT IN THE FUCKING KISSER


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ronda is a national treasure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

D+ for delivery. Content is fine.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

hahahahahahahhaha finally!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

TALK TO THESE HOS RONDA :kobelol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Look at all the marks in here haha.

She's "shootin!" lol okay.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! CHANTS lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda fucking rekt'd Nikki.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda has gotten better on the mic here in the last bits of the promo, guess its alot easier though when you can start just speaking the truth.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ronda's delivery needs some work, but the content of that promo was GREAT. I loved the line about Cena's bedroom!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ronda just buried both The Bella Twins on the mic. :banderas


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a good segment! Great stuff from Bellas and Ronda.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Renee must love talking about the Saudi show....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Look at all the marks in here haha.
> 
> She's "shootin!" lol okay.


A mark calling marks, marks.. Lol okay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda one note with her booking. Ooh look. She tosses around security guards. :woo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

She knocked down the door to Cenas bedroom...

But he made her sign a contract and take off her shoes first


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

That last security guard needs and oscar


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052004023853813765


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha Kurt. Where’s Bob? Need to see heel Bob squash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Theres only one heel in the world cup, wtf? Also the ic belt won't be defended, well done wwe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Kurt dressed like an old retired man living in florida?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Security guard: "Ronda, calm down! Calm dow...." 

*Security guard gets lift up by Ronda Rousey*

Security guard: "AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh wow, this crap again. And why should we believe any woman can beat Ronda when she can easily beat up men? Even though I sure in actually any of those dudes could punch Ronda's lights out with relative ease. unk2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DNBs got BTFO. Thank You Based Ronda. :tucky

And :mase at No Way Jose being alive and well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that promo was fine at the end, Ronda still sucks on the mic, but making fun of the Bellas never gets old


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angle back to being a clown. :tripsscust


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Kurt Wyatt


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AOP to get an Olympic burial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kurt Angle and Bobby Roode finally in the same segment together :mark: :mark:

Kurt Angle and Chad Gable in a segment together :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Trish Stratus is the definition of a Goddess


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitC said:


> Security guard: "Ronda, calm down! Calm dow...."
> 
> *Security guard gets lift up by Ronda Rousey*
> 
> ...


Yeah that security guard was god awful, supposedly a man hired to be tough and deal with people that needs threw out etc. then screams like a child when he gets picked on the shoulders by a woman.... How fake can they make this shit look?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Ronda took a page from AJ Lee's promo and you marks are eating it up. :bunk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WHATS WRONG? How is RAW good 2 weeks in a ROW?? lol I'm shocked!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“TO DETERMINE THE BEST IN THE WORLD!” 

I cannot bear to hear that again [emoji31][emoji35]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I don't know whether to feel sympathy for Dean, or tell him to stop being whiny and get over it :lol


----------



## gav (Oct 6, 2015)

No record scratch!!


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Now I don't know whether to feel sympathy for Dean, or tell him to stop being whiny and get over it :lol


I can tell you which one!!!!11


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish they would of come up with a better name than the World Cup. Reminds me to much of soccer.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look its dean vs ziggler again


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that fucking match is to determine the best in the world? Are they fucking serious? Yeah defeating a handful of guys from our company makes you the best in the world.... Is this just a jab at CM Punk or something? 

They got AJ with the belt with the sole purpose of breaking Punk's record, now this Best In The World match, god you petty motherfuckers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah World Cup is too "soccery" lol And yeah i dont think a heel Dean will be good. Seems already like hes getting crickets!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Remember, kids: Cancer is unacceptable, but murder is totally fine!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And isn't everyone that qualified so far American? Where is the rest of the world?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not one non Caucasian fought for even an entrance into this world cup match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Dean. Be a winner. Feels like he will lose.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The World Cup, featuring five Americans so far and a token non-American to be decided on Smackdown Live


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler FINALLY hit the Top-Rope Facebuster after all these years :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitC said:


> Dolph Ziggler FINALLY hit the Top-Rope Facebuster after all these years :mark:


Lol yeah he's been like Ric Flair was with his going to the top rope only to be caught and thrown off.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

"World Cup to determine the best in the world" - Cole

Shouldn't Roman face AJ for that spot? Too logical?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God it looks like it would be so uncomfortable wrestling in jeans...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sure am glad that you used 2 matches in this world cup to extend your current feuds. These writers suck so hard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This booking thus far.

:mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, this Rollins/Ambrose feud is gonna be the best yet!!!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean does another job LMAO, to Dolph :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Come on Dean turn to the dark side!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course he did


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

ambrose wrestling like a heel


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate 50/50 booking!!!!!!! I knew Dean would lose.

Don't go in there Seth, you're likely to get punched in the face.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth looks like a disappointed father.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Dean screwed Dean.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean once again sacrificed on the altar of this storyline.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Great. More whining from crybaby Ambrose


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol roman comes out to break it up and gets booed


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Da Constable to maintain order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They actually let Dolph Ziggler win :trips8


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

In b4 Dean gets pinned again


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shield over fucking kill again


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

More Shield? More Dean? YES PLEASE!!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Baron Corbin. What a great Man !!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BROKEN DEAN!!!!! :russo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now they're in the main-event? This show has way too much Shield.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Kurt wrestling?? He can't wrestle anymore! He can barely walk!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin sounded so rehearsed in that segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also now that Seth is in the World Cup and Roman is defending the title, what will Dean do at the show? I hope they have SOMETHING for him to do


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Holy fuck how many different ways can they have the shield wrestle ziggler/strowman/drew over and fucking over and over every damn week. This feud is out of hand.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BROKEN DEAN!!!! :russo

Raw is actually good tonight, wow impressed. Two for Two so far!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Shield kills Raw for me, way too much of them


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

THREE matches tonight involving the Shield/Braun/Drew/Dolph? Ugh GO AWAY! [emoji849]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LFG Jinder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Roman is so out of place... He just stands there looking like a dork, no energy, no aura whatsoever

Rollins vs Dean is going to be amazing though. All their interactions are brilliant.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DammitC said:


> They actually let Dolph Ziggler win :trips8


Hope you DVR'ed it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I see Bayley still looking scrumptious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dean vs Rollins :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are Balor and Bayley supposed to be fucking in kayfabe? Cause they just seem like way more than tag partners whenever they're together.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I like that the tension seems to be purely between Dean and Seth. At least they're heading in the right direction with the Ambrose heel turn. That it's about his issues with Seth.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

We all are being swerved. Rollins is gonna be the one to turn.

He's the called the architect for a reason. He's gonna turn before he gets turned on. 

It's overkill and over build of Ambrose turning at this point.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I like that the tension seems to be purely between Dean and Seth. At least there heading in the right direction with the Ambrose heel turn. That it's about his issues with Seth.


Yes. They have a lot of history, they have amazing chemistry, their rivalry in 2014 was the best of the year, the can tear the house down once again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love I know every detail of a murderous country PPV happening in November, but I don't know jack shit what is taking place on Smackdown 1000.. Happening tomorrow..


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

We all are being swerved. Rollins is gonna be the one to turn.

He's the called the architect for a reason. He's gonna turn before he gets turned on. 

It's overkill and over build of Ambrose turning at this point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I always knew this would boil down to Dean & Seth. Dean's never had issues with Roman, all his problems in the past have been with Seth.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DammitC said:


> They actually let Dolph Ziggler win :trips8


Somebody gotta take the spots in that match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully this "Dogs of War" thing is coming to an end soon.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Get these hands the corniest catchphrase ever when he started saying that??


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Comcast.. My USA channel is frozen


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Singh Brothers...back together again!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Jinder wrestling with a ponytail now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brandough said:


> Get these hands the corniest catchphrase ever when he started saying that??


I think last year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Braun's team will probably break up before The Shield :lmao

I don't think Drew will take Braun's bullshit for much longer.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> The Singh Brothers...back together again!




With Foxy I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's time to smile


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how many RAWs in a row is smilin fool finn gonna wrestle knockoff triple nose


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel Lashley :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe how bad they treat Owens.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

That laugh is annoying filler. He says it after every sentence.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go to the back Grinn Borelor


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Rollins gonna turn heel, with Drew to turn face not too long after and have another run with that IC strap.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley looks badass, Leo Rush looks like a damn teenager :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This Lio Rush guy is pretty entertaining. Hahaha!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Lashley coming out to just pose and flex, i'm dead.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope lets not put Lashley in the world cup and keep his momentum going. Nope lets stick him in a pointless feud with Balor.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Rusev's shirt wins RAW wens3


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

“Make Squats Deep Again” :lmao

:ha

Is that a new thing?


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Goon Lashley is finally here!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> We all are being swerved. Rollins is gonna be the one to turn.
> 
> He's the called the architect for a reason. He's gonna turn before he gets turned on.
> 
> It's overkill and over build of Ambrose turning at this point.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Lashley coming out to just pose and flex, i'm dead.


better than talking about his sisters imo


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha gets more respect from cricket then she does from WWE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Someone please take Lio Rush's mic away. I hate it when people talk during matches, it's too distracting.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

A wild Tyler Breeze appears.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why not just let Lashley be an aggressive, mean asskicker? Why do this bullshit? Lio is fucking garbage.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Lashley coming out to just pose and flex, i'm dead.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lio is so bad but Bob is hilarious just flexing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lio Rush’s smug laugh is beyond irritating


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if this shit doesn't have buck tooth beaver teeth writing this segment, then it must be vince


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tyler Breeze reminds me of Shannon Moore a bit now, lmfao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit. A Tyler Breeze sighting.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I wouldn't be against them giving Lashley a Chris Masters type gimmick. The way he's showboating and constantly showing off his physique would work well.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lio Rush is a poor man’s Famous B.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so gay and stupid


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lio might become the next Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I can't wait till somebody punches Lio Rush in the face :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd be okay with Lio talking shit during the match if what he was saying was funny or creative or added to the match. But the content of what they have him say is garbage.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Lio might become the next Vickie Guerrero


That's insulting to Vickie, she could actually work a crowd


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio is quite irritating. :clap


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

Lashley got a few chants, he could turn face again if this catches on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking for Peyton pics from tonight >>> RAW


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I love the way Lashley is showing off thats great heel work, Lio on the other hand, might be overkill


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I find Lio chanting Lashley funny


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Have they said anything about Saudi Arabia yet? Or are they talking about the event only? (Not where the event is being held)


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well if Lio is irritating to people then he is doing his job as a heel good.


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Bobby/lio rush stuff is definitely going to become a highlight for me every week.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MetalKiwi said:


> Have they said anything about Saudi Arabia yet? Or are they talking about the event only? (Not where the event is being held)


No but they've been HEAVILY promoting the PPV like nothing is happening


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trish not getting a big pop. Wow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Well if Lio is irritating to people then he is doing his job as a heel good.


Exactly, he's no different than Jimmy Hart was with the megaphone. You're supposed to wanna see this guy be shut up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lita and Trish are still smokin' hot!!!

Lita/Trish/Mickie James in the same segment in 2018, YES!!!!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Too much women stuff tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mickie James looks like a Vegas cougar at a Thunder Down Under show...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What are they even talking about?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So now they're ripping off The Iconics?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Trish's face is way too smooth, she needs to lay off whatever she's done to it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Therapy said:


> That's insulting to Vickie, she could actually work a crowd


Meh, give him time.


----------



## Username1444 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lita has a shit voice.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Alexa Bliss is probably 90 percent likely, maybe higher to be the only talent of the four you'll have there in 3 years and is pretty/many think she is talented. Meanwhile, commentary puts over Trish and Lita very hard and call Mickie James a "future hall of famer," yet didn't say one word to put over by far the youngest talent.

A microcosm of one of WWE's biggest problems that is easy to fix but only getting worse right there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Cougar. :O


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> Too much women stuff tonight.




Seriously? On an episode that’s had like 7 Shield/Drew/Dolph segments so far?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is selling the ppv for me


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow... Leave it to WWE to fuck this up.. This is beyond bad


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can’t see Alexa’s new boob tattoo


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Seriously? On an episode that’s had like 7 Shield/Drew/Dolph segments so far?!


Yea the promos are terrible. Rousey was okay for a couple minutes but it's been more cringe than the Shield shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is such an awkward promo from Alexa and Mickie.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Is this supposed to make me want to watch evolution?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoever writes these scripts needs a permanent vacation.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Horrendous segment so far.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Lol Allen Iverson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Practice.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trish almost looks like Caitlyn Jenner to me now, shes gonna look beyond terrible when she starts getting up to her 50's and 60's.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

This is fucking awful.

We get the AI reference and it sucks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AI like.... duh hell is they sayin'... lmfao.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh...don't insult Iverson like this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How many times did they say practise?! :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the worst segment in months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is hard to watch


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not exactly a Pulitzer effort on the writing here.......


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can't wait for Smackdown to come on


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Who wrote this script? A 5 year old palming an over-sized crayon?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Are fans booing this segment?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao second time we have seen that tonight. Heels walk down pretend they are about to engage and stop... who the fuck would ever do that?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cancel Evolution now after this plz


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:allen the cringe is real


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember when Trish was still hot? I do.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Need Elias to insult Iverson. That will get a reaction.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052017949685534722


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

The writers for that segment needs to be fired.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Need Elias to insult Iverson. That will get a reaction.


Philly area native checking in.. No one here would be insulted or care.. We were all glad to see that asshole go


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That was a weird segment. What was with Alexa? She was acting different than usual


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Who wrote this script? A 5 year old palming an over-sized crayon?


A 73-year-old that needs a nap isn't too far off.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Remember when Trish was still hot? I do.


Her and Lita are still pretty hot from the neck down.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


>


We know Rollins can be a great Heel. Do we know Ambrose would be a great heel ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Remember when Trish was still hot? I do.


Yeah its amazing how badly shes aged in just the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Did Bayley do something to somebody backstage? Why is she getting clowned so badly all the time?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The never ending Riotts vs Bayley and co. continues :eyeroll


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> We know Rollins can be a great Heel. Do we know Ambrose would be a great heel ?


He's not good as a heel or a face.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Did Bayley do something to somebody backstage? Why is she getting clowned so badly all the time?


She probably didn't "do" anyone and that's why she is getting this booking :grin2:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Becky vs Charlotte BETTER main event Evolution, I swear


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Kurt dressed like this? We already know it's Kurt and Corbin put Kurt in this match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's not Kurt Angle.. It's not even close


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah thats kurt angle...............


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, I could buy this being Kurt.....sure.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rockstar Spud is managing AOP? Since when?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BTW the IIconics are better at the cringy stuff stuff and impersonations than Alexa and Mickie


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That's not fucking Kurt Angle :maury


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah that not Kurt.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Wtf is crap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Props to Torrie Wilson for retaining her hotness. Haven't seen Keibler recently but I bet she has also.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Anyone have a site to watch? My normal site I use to watch isn't working. I don't want a live stream, just one of those sites that puts up like "part 1" "part 2" etc


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> We know Rollins can be a great Heel. Do we know Ambrose would be a great heel ?


He was in the indies?

Besides, it HAS to be Ambrose this go round. It will be great dynamic for both guys and Roman.

Heel Roman vs face Ambrose would be down the line as well.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

let me guess, thats not kurt Angle?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at that being Kurt.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Some of these segments feel rushed


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. So punk rock.. They ruined a door sign with condiments.. Hardcore...


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

You can't attack the Acting GM from behind. 

Fire His A$$ !!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like Kurt could barely lift Corbin for that slam.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Props to Torrie Wilson for retaining her hotness. Haven't seen Keibler recently but I bet she has also.


Yes, indeed. Enjoy:

https://www.instagram.com/stacykeibler/


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

who didn't see that coming?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

right thats it, i love the riott squad because they remind me of the old fuck team 5 videos


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ketchup. Wow. What a bunch of badasses.

:mj4


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, they just wrecked that piece of paper. 

That was at least $0.02 of property damage :no:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I find it mortifying that WWE are using “All In” to promote Total Divas. Cringe and a half.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Little break has done good to me. I find this show entertaining.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Anyone have a site to watch? My normal site I use to watch isn't working. I don't want a live stream, just one of those sites that puts up like "part 1" "part 2" etc




Watchwrestling.in


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

WWE "Creative" Team.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> Yes, indeed. Enjoy:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stacykeibler/


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why announce it? Just go to the ring with back-up.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

PREGNANT WOMAN ON TV!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sasha banks is looking on point


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess she's not pregnant like some theorized.

:mj4


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Friends with Ronda Rousey. 
Ask Bayley and Sasha to back you up.
#logic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great....Sasha and Bayley vs Riot Squad continues.... Seriously can someone tally up how many times they have faced each other since they came on Raw?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Great....Sasha and Bayley vs Riot Squad continues.... Seriously can someone tally up how many times they have faced each other since they came on Raw?


Too many times!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Is it just me or is Ruby Riot looking hotter and hotter each week ?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Illogical said:


> Friends with Ronda Rousey.
> Ask Bayley and Sasha to back you up.
> #logic


To be fair, Ronda brings the bellas, that would be problems of its own.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Is it just me or is Ruby Riot looking hotter and hotter each week ?


It's you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did Cole seriously say Riot Squad have been raising hell everywhere backstage? Lol they smeared ketchup and mustard on a door sign.....


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like we're getting Sasha/Bayley/Nattie vs Riott squad at evolution smh.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Didn't John Cena say WWE caters to 6 year olds and up.

Yet, we're getting fucking awful Bette Midler jokes...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Corey saying the Riott Squad are punk rock. There is literally nothing about Liv Morgan that is punk rock :lmao


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Watchwrestling.in


That's the site I usual use and it's not working.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor Natalya. Her faux friendship with Ronda is forgotten. :gameover


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So much for her back up.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh yes, another tag match. Just what we wanted for Evolution!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Didn't John Cena say WWE caters to 6 year olds and up.
> 
> Yet, we're getting fucking awful Bette Midler jokes...


Which is why it's important to never take anything Cena says seriously. Especially when he's in shill mode.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This company killed Chicago and it looks like they've killed the Philly crowd too.

Damn the WWE is a mess.

It's been a long time coming, but it seems like it's all coming at once. The financial fall is probably just around the corner.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole is having a hard time selling this :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

guess i'm the only one that would rattle natties arse


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> That's the site I usual use and it's not working.


in ur rep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Boss is barely an entrance level employee now. :tripsscust


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit Sarah Logan busted open? Damn can't remember the last time i seen a woman with a busted open head.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Uhhh the dreaded weekly fucking Elias segment...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> That's the site I usual use and it's not working.




I’m using it and it’s working fine. Try watchwrestling.ac


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Did Sasha get her ass whipped by liv but whip up on sarah? the feck?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Since flipping on the E, I've seen that horrendously written Lita/Trish/Alexa promo, a guy who the audience is supposed to think is Angle but is at least 40 lbs lighter and looks like Bob Backlund's smaller clone unmasked, the defiant act of defacing a 5 cent nameplate with ketchup and mustard and a pairing that may end up rivaling Ryback/Big Show in the 2010s Raw stale matchup department. 

If WWE wants an Emmy, I hope they don't submit this garbage :maury


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

This show is so bland and pointless. Why do they come to me to die ?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

If were Sasha, I'd prefer to stay at home still. Jesus Christ this show fucking sucks.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> That's the site I usual use and it's not working.


It's working for me


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Buster Baxter said:


> Uhhh the dreaded weekly fucking Elias segment...


One of the highlights of my life is being able to Walk with Elias every Monday night.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This show is pure dreck. The dirt worst this show has been in 25 years. Talentless, overhyped shitty women 2/3 of the show, the same main event for the third time in 10 days.
Tamina and Nia Jax in the same ring, what the actual fuck?

Uwe Boll writes better films. Shit, Stormy Daniels writes better scripts.
Everything from top to bottom on this show is worthless, soulless, pretentious, offensive intellectually and morally, boring, and awesome in its sheer ineptitude, consequential non-logic, and general shittiness.

Did I mention how shitty the show is?
"World Cup to determine the best in the world". Fuck you! FUCK you!

No, let me repeat it: FUCK YOU!

This pathetic #Evolution diarrhea is offensive on every level. I've never seen so much concentrated non-talent pushed this hard in one spot. Never. I've seen the West Texas ********, the Master P squad, Three Count, the Spirit Squad ... but this takes the cake.
Imagine watching the Bella Bimbos in 2014/2015, and thinking these bitches should headline their own PPV!

Did I mention that this show SUCKS?

Oh, yeah: FUCK YOU!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias and Carson Wentz having lunch. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

These crowds are so retarded its unreal, literally every week Elias baits them in to sing along with him acting like he's a face, only to turn around and shit on their town, i mean how do these retards fall for it every single time?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't understand. They chant walk with Elias but then boo him.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> This company killed Chicago and it looks like they've killed the Philly crowd too.
> 
> Damn the WWE is a mess.
> 
> It's been a long time coming, but it seems like it's all coming at once. The financial fall is probably just around the corner.


All the rowdy philly and chicago fans have moved on from WWE I guess.. 
Fan base is different nowadays.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Elias isn't lying...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Most of Elias' insults go right over my head cos I'm not American and don't know the sports teams or the people who get mentioned.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Skip to the fucking shield match please...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is true about Gritty. What the hell is that thing supposed to be?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck?

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

King of the cheap heat.

This is his career ceiling.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Are you all proud to be part of HISTORY in watching the lowest rated piece of shit in 25 years?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Apollo Crews still being employed is a bigger mystery than Tamina still being employed. I mean at least Tamina has her bloodline as a reason to why shes still there, whats Apollo's excuse?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is that Apollo Crews? Not sure I've ever seen him with a live mic :maury :maury


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Gritty mention hah! I love hockey!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Apollo does the smiling gimmick better than Balor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep. That's about as random as it gets.

:lmao


----------



## The Crossbow Kid (Oct 15, 2018)

I just realized Elias' shtick is basically Rick Rude's old shtick: insult whatever town you're in, followed by demanding the crowd be quiet while you do your thing (Rude: remove robe; Elias: play guitar).


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So WWE's best promo man, who has the crowd in the palm of his hand, consistently gets the best reactions.. Is thrown into a feud with Apollo Crews?? 

Unbelievable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how irrelevant jobbers use Elias' segments as a way to get on tv and try get noticed. Thats literally all his segments are fore, to get interrupted by some lowercard guy to give them something to do.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm, that ad for Crown Jewel didn't mention Saudi Arabia at all.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Himiko said:


> I’m using it and it’s working fine. Try watchwrestling.ac





WWEfan4eva said:


> It's working for me


The parts are working for you? IE Part 1 Part 2? 

I specifically said I didn't want the live stream.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> So WWE's best promo man, who has the crowd in the palm of his hand, consistently gets the best reactions.. Is thrown into a feud with Apollo Crews??
> 
> Unbelievable.


He gets cheap heat, literally anyone in the locker room could walk out there and insult the town and their sports team and get the heat he gets. He doesn't do anything unique or amazing to get that heat.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What are the chances of them having Seth Rollins walk out on the Shield in the main-event (after being pushed by Dean Ambrose too many times tonight)?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Braun go the fuck away for a while? God i feel like its been him and Roman in the title picture years now. I'm tired of his big ass constantly in the main event, i'd almost take Big Show over him at this point.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

so rey mysterio bout to be in the world cup too. I guess people love watching the fogey cup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a fresh new matchup. :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was probably the best pop of the night right there.

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they changed the shields theme a bit


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Three hours of this put the crowd into a state of coma that they can't even bring themselves to pop for the Shield.

In PHILLY!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> What a fresh new matchup. :trolldog


I only hope when Sami comes back we get a Owens Vs Sami feud to really freshen things up..


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Great show. Especially having this main event. Completely fucking with the norm. These 6 titans haven't really faced each other at all the last 2 months.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hmm, that ad for Crown Jewel didn't mention Saudi Arabia at all.



Crown Jewel from parts unknown. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Philly absolutely dead for this.

Need to do MOVEZ to wake them up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Roman getting mad at Dean & Seth's bickering and tagging himself in :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't blame the crowd here. Just proves that familiarity breeds contempt. These six have been on too much tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Pumpkin pancakes? Can we please fuck off with all things pumpkin flavored at this time of year... It's gross


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Absolute disgrace to do this match again. Slap in the face to the fans.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’ve mentioned Crown Jewel about a billion times tonight but they haven’t mentioned where it’s being held once!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got back from a piss.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You would think that RAW has no depth with this repeated used of these guys.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL now Drew & Braun are doing the same thing as Dean & Seth, arguing :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so roman couldn't lift braun a few seconds ago, 10 seconds later he did with ease.

honestly


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The fans do not care. A reaction like this for the main event is embarrassing


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Deano gonna turn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman stalling for the tag is really awfully done


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ok how the fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Suicide Spam again. :tripsscust


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

When did Dolph become legal?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off roman


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Buster Baxter said:


> When did Dolph become legal?


20 years ago according to wiki.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shield get their win back.

Hope this does the lowest raw rating.

This is lame.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman saves the day!!! :O


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. Didn't expect the triple powerbomb and I thought Ambrose would either walk out or get pinned again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh so now Ambrose and Rollins are suddenly fine? Thanks for wasting our time with that shit then, i knew Ambrose wasn't gonna turn on them....You have a better chance of Cena turning heel than Ambrose i believe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I said that Braun's team would probably break up first :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i liked how the rules went out the window and everyone was the legal man at the end there :draper2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy overbooked fuckery..


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The female announcer is terrible. She sounds like a robot that is malfunctioning


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Good shit Drew! Fuck him!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew laying on :braun


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

One minute Dean is going mad at Seth and getting ready to beat the shit outta him, next minute he’s running into the ring and hugging him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd was dead for the match.

Looks like it's going to be Drew-Braun going forward.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Drew is a fuggin' STAR and he always has been one!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Second half of the match was fun and crowd woke up. I'm done trying to guess when Dean is going to turn, though, or if he even will.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph booked like a jobber. Drew a living god. :mark


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

56 pages for a Live RAW :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

This is kind of weird. Ambrose continues to tag with Rollins and Reigns and acts like everything is cool but then he gets mad and starts hating on them again. I mean I guess it makes sense for his character to be a little random but WWE are stalling this way too much. Either go for the turn now, or take Ambrose off and have the "I need some time" storyline.

Plus with how much they are teasing Ambrose, I wont be surprised if its Roman who turns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So are they gonna break up? Or are they just going to stay together and feud every week as heels?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

One minute Dean is about to drop Seth on his fucking head the very next minute they are fine LOL waste of time...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That finish was stupid, Dean attacked Seth there and a minute later they're working together and hugging :eyeroll


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Ambrose kicks Rollins in the gut and tries to hit him with Dirty Deeds, then 2 minutes later is running the ring and helping him do a move and then hugging him afterwards and they're all fine suddenly? Did i miss something why did Ambrose suddenly become cool with Rollins again?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they said the brothers of destruction was going to answer dx back live..................................about that mitchel cole


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ok let's get :braun-romun ONE LAST TIME and then :braun-drew out of the way so drew can go on to demolishing romun pls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> Crowd was dead for the match.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be Drew-Braun going forward.


The show was meh, but in its defense, it was the best RAW since last week. :trolldog


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know how anyone can give $1 to this company after watching something like that. This might be absolute rock bottom


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Buster Baxter said:


> One minute Dean is about to drop Seth on his fucking head the very next minute they are fine LOL waste of time...


I’m so over this. I feel like they’re going the Sasha/Bailey route and the thought is making me ill. Unless they come out next week and reveal that Dean Ambrose is fucking bipolar this was 3 hrs of wasted energy. We literally watched him try to Dirty Deeds Seth and then they’re friends after??? But it’s RAW, what else is new? They’ll say next week ‘that’s what brothers do’ or some shit like that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So Ambrose kicks Rollins in the gut and tries to hit him with Dirty Deeds, then 2 minutes later is running the ring and helping him do a move and then hugging him afterwards and they're all fine suddenly? Did i miss something why did Ambrose suddenly become cool with Rollins again?


_*Boy they really are trying to make Dean Ambrose bipolar and to me that is not cool. *_


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns opening segment

- Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins

- Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins arguing post-match

- Ronda Rousey's promo on the Bella Twins

- Kurt Angle Angle Slams Baron Corbin on the entrance ramp

- Elias/Apollo Crews concert performance segment + attack

- Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre vs Shield + Strowman Running Powerslams Ziggler + McIntyre Claymores Strowman post-match


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Boy they really are trying to make Dean Ambrose bipolar and to me that is not cool. *_


Yes. Unpredictable isn’t a word to use for him in the way they’ve handled him the past 2 weeks. They’re literally making it look like he has a mental illness or something (hence the sudden offense of ‘Lunatic’) and it’s not smart.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> The show was meh, but in its defense, it was the best RAW since last week. :trolldog


Last week's RAW was really good though. This weeks wasn't as dreadful as the month or so prior to last week so it's got that going for it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My man Drew :mark: We definitely need him and Dolph to lose the tag titles and for Drew to strike out on his own now. I cheered when he attacked Braun :woo

I don't know where they're going with The Shield though, but Dean & Seth were bickering and fighting like... well like brothers do. But we'll probably be back to the teases again next week cos WWE seems to be treading water with this, maybe they're regretting teasing Dean's heel turn so soon. Who knows. But now Dean is the only Shield member without a Crown Jewel match, so I wonder what they'll do with him now.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> My boy Drew is a fuggin' STAR and he always has been one!!!


They need to get SOMEBODY over to make this worth it and I hope it's him


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> The parts are working for you? IE Part 1 Part 2?
> 
> I specifically said I didn't want the live stream.


Oh my bad, I don't use the parts


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

60 pages for a live raw. And half the same people


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

the_hound said:


> they said the brothers of destruction was going to answer dx back live..................................about that mitchel cole


I figured Taker wouldn’t be there when he popped up on my flight to DC.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't stop laughing on how bad Undertaker and chest hair Kane are looking


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Only 58 pages?! Fucking hell


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

What worked

Lashley's heel work
Sasha and Bailey's tag chemistry is off the charts. Watching those two fight the riot squad was def an improvement over the bull shit we've been watching
corey's heel work is quite nice.
I guess the bella ronda feud worked.
what annoyed me

Trish and Lita not feeding into alexa and Mickey's insults
this whole will he wont he heel thing that deans doing
the world cup qualifying matches being used to forward a potential feud
Wasting Sasha's return the way they did.
Lio's lack of variety on the mic.
the obvious kurt con.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I just cringed at the undertaker / kane segment. 

I cant believe that wwe is still trying to pretend that these guys are mysterious monsters at their age. Undertaker should be the ABA by now if he really wants to keep wrestling. it just looks tragic. He simply cant pull it off anymore. 

We certainly dont need these weird set pieces like they are just hanging out in a boiler room for the fun of it. If they arnt going to show up and accept live then dont bother with the feud. These "live videos" are just lazy.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Is it just me or are we getting the same segments and same matches every week.. Yawn.. So basically, not only are the titles not being defended, they keep repeating matches or segments so that people who missed out on last week get another chance this week?? :vince2

Finn vs Jinder, Shield vs other 3, Drew or Dolph vs Seth or Ambrose, Elias with another promo..

The only good thing about Raw is that Triple H didnt show up in anyone of his 10 roles he is playing these days...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre being booked like a star is great to see. The Scottish Terminator! :mark :mark

Where was this Kurt Angle all these days? This is how he should be portrayed. Comedy is his strength and they need to use it.

Ronda Rousey burying The Bella Twins on the mic was great. :lmao


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Ronda on the Bellas though. Ouccccch.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ronda Rousey's promo on the Bellas was the only highlight of the night for me. It felt like a Cena promo where the heels get to talk smack first and then Cena rebuttals them to no oblivion. All the stuff she said was straight fire. Ronda still needs to work on her delivery but this is still her first year, give her a pass. This was her best promo so far on the main roster. Meanwhile, I got bored at the Trish/Lita and Alexa/Mickie promo. It felt flat even with them adding Iverson's practice speech in it. And wow, Sasha Banks is back. I missed her. Can't believe this week's RAW review from me is only about the women. The rest of RAW was forgetable. Another Shield vs Braun/Ziggler/McIntrye main event? It didn't help that the MNF game was exciting till the end.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson announced for Evolution









Ronda's promo on Nikki was hilarious and great. Nikki clearly bothered iy by that and brie was bothered by the plagiarizing of their men's moveset. If the shoes fits then wear it lol.

Lita/ Trish vs Bliss/Mickie segement was cool.

I forgot all about Tamina but it was good to see her back and have confrontation with her cousin. 

Ruby didn't deserve to lose, nattie could've put her over like a vet should do.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jersey said:


> Torrie Wilson announced for Evolution :sodone
> 
> Ronda's promo on Nikki was hilarious and great. Nikki clearly bothered iy by that and brie was bothered by the plagiarizing of their men's moveset. If the shoes fits then wear it lol.
> 
> ...


Tamina and Nia aren't cousins. 

Wahooo my Island Goddess is back... On the wrong brand.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

zrc said:


> Wahooo my Island Goddess is back... On the wrong brand.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, the Ronda/Bellas segment was my favorite part of Raw. It's nice to have the babyfaces going in like that for once, instead of giving ammo like that to the heels to make them come off cool. 

Everything else was just on repeat and I'm tired of this Shield/Dogs of War stuff going on. Just turn Ambrose or whomever already if you're going to do it. The teasing is a bit tiring now with these guys fighting and then hugging like everything's cool.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Did they give a reason for Mickie James cosplaying as Stephen Tyler?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That third guard :laugh::laugh:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Watched some of Raw, skipped most of it. Seth vs Drew was a typical Seth match. It wasn't _terrible_ but man, this was so forgettable. It was a bland, dull match with nothing remotely unique about it. Seth's matches just blend in together really. Blehh. The difference was this was a short match opposed to some of his other matches. The crowd seemed into parts though. Ambrose vs Ziggler was decent. It was one of their better matches IMO. The tease was nicely done too. The main event was good as well. Sheild tags are always a treat but this was where the teases started to get annoying. The constant "DEAN IS GOING TO TURN" teases were eye rolling at times. The ending was dumb as well, Ambrose goes to hit Rollins with his finisher but then is celebrating with him afterwards. :wtf2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

wkdsoul said:


> Did they give a reason for Mickie James cosplaying as Stephen Tyler?


I believe she's still trying to impress Trish.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, I can't believe it, I just watched a really good RAW!

Keep in mind I skipped that Trish/Lita/Alexa/Mickie segment which cut out a lot of time. Ronda and Nikki's exchange was clearly the highlight of the night as well. Not many will discuss it, but I was seriously impressed by Apollo Crews on the mic as well. Just a fun RAW overall.. 

8/10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth/Drew was my favorite part of the night. Probably the least good of their matches the past few months, but still a really good match. Dude is killing it...again.

Main event was good, as well. Seth once again woke up the crowd with his offense, just like last week.

What a year for the man.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Three more words:
> 
> Get lost, Grampas. unkout


I guess you’ll be one of these people who love watching Shield vs Braun, Drew and Dolph in the main event of Raw every week?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> I guess you’ll be one of these people who love watching Shield vs Braun, Drew and Dolph in the main event of Raw every week?


Read my posts. The exact opposite is true. I have no time for the aged nor for the overuse of those six individuals. It's tiresome.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That is a good line but I am sick of the modern WWE crowds going "ooooooooooooooooo" at every little thing - that has become the new "this is awesome" chant in my eyes

and also her beating up men with the most choreographed moves is its usual level of cringe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how they spent 3 YEARS to put the title on Reigns. Finally put it on him. And then as soon as he wins it, they put it in the background immediately.

Like, what was the point of the last 3 years, then? This is the top title on the supposed flagship show of the company, and it's back to being in the background again, even with a FULL TIMER holding it.

If they're going to do that, put the Universal Title on someone else.


----------

